# link about yamaha rhino rollovers



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

Just came across this

http://www.yamaharhinoaccidents.com/


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

very old news....


----------



## brian_in_idaho (Dec 12, 2008)

Freekin' ambulance chasing scumbag lawyers will do anything for a buck


----------



## Pat M (Oct 19, 2005)

Stupidity will rollover any ATV or UTV. Heck stupidity will rollover any vehicle for that matter. My wife drives a UTV and will go back on an ATV just because of comfort and what the Rhino's can do. Now if she does something stupid and flips it over why should that be Yamaha's fault or any other manufacturer for that matter. Kind of like guns. They don't kill people it is the idiot behind the trigger that kills the other indivual. 

Just another scumbag looking to make a buck for their ignorance.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

atv's are like anything else accidents happen and the more this crap happens the more and more trails you will see being closed because of the false info people are getting about atv's.


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

hondarecon4435;683078 said:


> atv's are like anything else accidents happen and the more this crap happens the more and more trails you will see being closed because of the false info people are getting about atv's.


Ya, and this guys last name is Sand. he makes copies of all these threads for his attorney. I belong to several sites and have seen them. It is tough to loose a kid but you must take responsibility and not go sue over it as it will not bring the kid back. All I got to say is Pound Sand!!!!!!!prsportprsportprsportprsport


----------

